# Coucou!



## Laurouchka (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My name is Laura, I live in Australia, and I have two cats at the minute. But I very badly want more! I have an enormous wishlist of beautiful breeds, and I also would take great satisfaction and joy out of just rescuing another kitten/cat or two. Getting purebred cats is a more desirable option of course, but so many shelter cats need homes, without a doubt.

I am owned by Casey, who is a female of 8 years, a rescue, and a Tortoiseshell DSH, and Lucy, who is a 5 y/o female, a rescue, and in fact recently I've sort of kind of decided that she is a Moggy. Maybe. :roll: :lol: To me, at first glance, she looks somewhat like a Tortie Tabby & White DSH (or a Calico... Tabby? Not sure what the American term is exactly), but she has choc, ticked places too. Is that just part of the Tabby? Or could she be labelled as just a regular old Moggy because of her convoluted-ness? Anyway... lol (I'm a rambler). If you haven't noticed, Lucy is indeed missing a tail. She was run over by a car as a kitten and it had to be amputated.  It certainly adds to her character, however.

My _other_ interests include music, France, rats (Rat Fancy), veganism and etc. 

I have a few other furkids and they include two rats, two mice, two goldfish, and a silly little dog. :wink:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

to the Cat Forum! I'm Renee, owned by three cats: my beautiful black DSH diva Midnight, and her two boys, Star (gray and white DSH) and Lucky (gray and white DMH). 

Please post more pictures of your babies. We're a picture happy bunch.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum. You have quite a crew. I have one cat, one dog, soon to be 2 & 2 mice. Had hoped to breed them but nothing happened. So sad. The male mouse is the last of the line from my 1st mouse. He was 2 y/o last month.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

